# P238 handgrip screws need longer ones



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I picked up a set of Pachmayr grips for the Colt Mustang, i want to replace the ugly grey ones that came on my P238. The only problem is the screws that hold the grips on are too short for these grips. I tried calling the Sig cust service but they were no help, the rep I talked to said they only use one screw for all their guns and he had no idea what the size was or were I could get replacements. I have looked around the web some and so far no luck in my quest. Does anyone know what the exact size is for the screws or where I might find replacement screws that are about 3/16 longer then what I have now.


----------



## pig140 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sent you a PM. I'm having the same problem.


----------



## pig140 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just checked the grip screws out of a Kimber 1911. The threads match, but were a little long. These will be much easier to find. I'm gonna get a set of 1911 grip screws (flat top if I can find them) and cut the threads down a little.

I've also seen shorter 1911 grip screws for sale to be used with thinner aluminum grips on the 1911. These may be perfect or they may be the exact same lenght as the stock P238, not sure about that tho. If I could find the dimensions of the P238 grip screws, this would be easier.


----------



## n5aib (Oct 7, 2007)

The P238 takes a metric screw. M4 X .5. I've seen others who have used 1911 screws for slim grips successfully.


----------

